
When Ice Cream Attacks: The Mystery Of Brain Freeze - thedoctor
http://www.npr.org/2012/07/03/156155297/when-ice-cream-attacks-the-mystery-of-brain-freeze
======
zio99
+1. Coincidentally, like the name of my book, launched today:
[http://startupframework.tumblr.com/post/29902847924/ice-
crea...](http://startupframework.tumblr.com/post/29902847924/ice-cream-
startups)

